# My Praying mantis butt has split open.



## QueenIkebana

I noticed an hour ago that my mature male African lined Mantis butt, right at the end has split open and is partially leaning to the side 
( He had his last moult 5 days ago ) 
He moulted perfectly. He is healthy, and I'm wondering how this could have occurred. He was on my hand yesterday and his butt was fine. He did move his butt to the side of his wings and squirt out a liquid. An hour ago I let him sit on my hand and I noticed his butt was split. 
I'm really upset and confused. He is also not eating fir the last couple of days. He is his usual adorable self and is alert and in good spirits. He is moving his bitt as if straining to excrete something.
Does anyone know what is happening to him and what caused it? I love the little guy and don't want to lose him 
Thank you in advance


----------



## The Wolven

Ok so first we need pictures. We can only help if we know what the damage looks like.


----------



## QueenIkebana

The Wolven said:


> Ok so first we need pictures. We can only help if we know what the damage looks like.


Thank you, yes I will provide pictures shortly.


----------



## QueenIkebana

Here are the pictures of my African lined mantis butt, as promised


----------



## QueenIkebana

As you can see in the bigger picture, his butt has split and is leaning to the side


----------



## Mantis Lady

do you have more clearer pics.? It looks very blurry

How is de mantis doing?


----------



## QueenIkebana

I'll try and get clearer pics. He didn't like me trying to get a picture, because I had to hold him and he didn't like that lol. I will try though 
Hes doing OK, he's still not eating but seems to be pooing OK. 
Hes in good spirits and is his usual self, a happy adorable boy.
I'm so confused as to what has happened here.
Thank you for asking after him


----------



## QueenIkebana

Hi all
I've tried to get more pictures of my Lined mantis prolapsed butt. But this device will not let me copy and upload the more recent ones.
I will keep trying! 
Apologies to all.


----------



## QueenIkebana




----------



## QueenIkebana

Finally got it to upload. 
This is his butt from the side. He won't let me take one from upside down. He gets upset when I try and hold him


----------



## Sarah K

This looks pretty normal to me for a mature male. This body part can bend and open even more during mating.


----------



## QueenIkebana

Oh I didn't know that it was normal. I was getting pretty freaked out.
All the Mantids I've had before have been females so seeing this is pretty new to me. 
Thank you very much for assuaging my fears.
I'm still not sure why he's not eating though.
I'll keep an eye on him. Thank you once again


----------



## Mantis Lady

Adult males eat not much, most females are walking stomachs on 6 legs but males eat not much, they can still fly, A female with a heavy abdomen can't fly. If he don't today offer the food next day,


----------



## Sarah K

Yes, @Mantis Lady is right...adult males change thier focus to mating as adults, once they are no longer growing, and usually eat a lot less than they were even eating when they were still growing.


----------



## QueenIkebana

Mantis Lady said:


> Adult males eat not much, most females are walking stomachs on 6 legs but males eat not much, they can still fly, A female with a heavy abdomen can't fly. If he don't today offer the food next day,


Thank you.
I was worried that he wasn't eating. Now i feel less worried. Thank you!
He is still his usual cute self and is very into being out and about despite not eating a lot. His abdomen is still a nice shape and he doesn't look skinny. So I've taken it that he knows what he's doing. 
Thank you once again


----------



## QueenIkebana

Sarah K said:


> Yes, @Mantis Lady is right...adult males change thier focus to mating as adults, once they are no longer growing, and usually eat a lot less than they were even eating when they were still growing.


Thank you, yes I was worried and then I thought that he must be concentrating on mating, seeing as he is acting pretty normal even whilst not eating. His abdomen is still a good shape and he hasn't got thin.
Thank you for confirming. 
I love my little guy, his name is Ghidorah and he is a literal sweetheart and my first ever male.
I had a baby Ghost die after molting recently. Another male. His name was Zaouli and it gutted me.
I have my Orchid female L4 and she's doing well. Her name is Hana and she's adorable as well.
I really wish they lived longer.


----------



## Mantis Lady

QueenIkebana said:


> Thank you, yes I was worried and then I thought that he must be concentrating on mating, seeing as he is acting pretty normal even whilst not eating. His abdomen is still a good shape and he hasn't got thin.
> Thank you for confirming.
> I love my little guy, his name is Ghidorah and he is a literal sweetheart and my first ever male.
> I had a baby Ghost die after molting recently. Another male. His name was Zaouli and it gutted me.
> I have my Orchid female L4 and she's doing well. Her name is Hana and she's adorable as well.
> I really wish they lived longer.


That is the sad part of owning mantids. They don't live long. But we can enjoy their short lives


----------



## QueenIkebana

Yes tgey do live very short lives. It always upsets me so much when they die, that I don't get anymore Mantids for a good few months, because it upsets me too much.
I love these creatures so much. 
My boy is ok and doing well. He is obsessed with my eyelashes and has a brilliant personality. He is the best and I love him very much. He is a cutie pie


----------



## QueenIkebana

I also have 13 Tarantulas, a colony of Madagascar hissing roaches, 3 Snakes, 1 Royal python and 2 Corn Snakes, 2 Scorpions, 4 Cats and a Whites tree Frog  
Tarantulas, Mantids and Snakes have improved my world no end. 
Animals are good for mental health. I think personally.


----------



## QueenIkebana

Hi everyone!
My African lined mantis Ghidorah is still not eating. He's still acting ok and doesn't seem to be feeling the effects of not eating.
Hes still happy and inquisitive and I am offering food twice a week to him, but he isn't interested.
I dont want him to be ill or anything.
He seems OK.
I still want him to eat though


----------

